# JD 4410 quits running



## debenton (May 4, 2011)

I have a JD 4410 which starts and runs perfectly for about 45 min then shuts down as if the ignition switch was turned off. It will then crank and crank but will not start. After allowing the tractor to sit for a few hours, it starts as if nothing ever happened and runs perfectly for another 45-50 min. I was told by the dealer that it was the fuel shutoff solenoid which I replaced it. That did not fix the problem. Lately, it will sputter sometimes after about 45 min and several min later, will shut down and not restart. Again, after letting it sit until cool, it starts like nothing is wrong.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Debenton! Filters all clean? I would guess an obstruction around the fuel pick up. Lastly could be the ignition switch but not likely.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Debenton.
I agree w/TB..filters,also check grounding wire.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just reading about your tractor and one of the features your tractor has is an auto bleed for the fuel system. I am wondering if there is not some kind of sensor that is malfunctioning and causing it to shut down. Then when it cools down, resets and starts right up again. Just some thing to consider but I don't know enough about how that system works to say for sure. Bye


----------



## bhowe007 (Apr 4, 2011)

Try running a few tanks with this in it:

Bio Medic Fuel Sterilizer 1 Quart - 10177 | LucasOilOnline.com - Official Online Retailer for Lucas Oil Products

I'm having the same problem with a 4400 and I'm in the middle of running a tank with fuel conditioner to limit microbial growth in the fuel. It seems to be working out. I'm replacing the fuel filter tonight to see what kind of junk is in there.


----------



## RustedE150 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've had the same problem the last couple weeks.. the following link might be helpful 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/briggs-stratton-15-5h-quits-running-17448/#post132531


----------

